# List Your Collection!



## fallen513

(edit: updated!) 

I have:

Abel Super 8, black, set up with 8 wt forward line...
Abel Super 6, platinum...set up with a 7 wt short shooting head type
Abel Super 2, pewter... set up with trout taper 3 weight line
2 Lamson Konics, both in 3-4 wt, one set up with 5 weight floating, the other with a 5 weight sink tip... 
White River 5 wt. (Very nice reel for the package I bought it with) 


Winston LTX 5 weight 3 piece
Winston IM6 7 weight 3 piece
Scott G series 8'8" 3 weight 3 piece
Scott G series prototype 9' 9 weight with two tips, one saltwater & one steelhead / 2 piece
Scott LS2 15' 9 weight (Sold to Steelheader007)
Beulah Guide Series 4 weight 3 piece
White River Classic 5 weight 2 piece
Thomas & Thomas Saltwater series 9'6" 9 weight (amazing stick!) 2 piece
Flextec CR88 10' 7 weight 4 piece
Vintage Southbend bamboo, 9' 3 piece




Let's hear what everyone else is using!


----------



## fallen513

Slightly better photography.


----------



## fallen513

Super 8 on the Winston IM6 7 weight... with wounded baitfish...


----------



## TheCream

I'm a 3-sticker. And most of my rod/reel photos have fish in them, also. 

-9' 2-piece 5wt St Croix Avid w/Orvis Battenkill reel










-9.5' Cabela's Traditional 4-piece 7wt w/Cabela's Prestige reel










-7'9" St Croix Avid 3wt 4-piece w/BPS White River Classic reel


----------



## crkwader

Reels:

Loop Evotec 3/5
Loop Evotec 3/5
Lamson Litespeed 2.5
Ross Evolution 3
Sage 2580

Rods:

Custom Winton LTX 4wt
Scott G 7'7" 4wt
Scott A3 5wt
Scott S4 6wt
Rainforest custom 7wt
Scott A3 11' 6wt Switch
Redington Predator 8'3" 9wt

I've also got two custom rods in the works, an American Matrix 8' 5wt Creek Rod and a project I am calling the Pocket Rocket.

Man, I have got a small fortune alone in rods and reels. Maybe I should take out an insurance policy on it all. HA....


----------



## wabi

Reels:
Okuma Magnitude MD 4-5
Okuma Magnitude ML 7-8
Okuma Magnitude MD 7-8 (2 of them)
Cabela's Prestige (4 wt)
Cabela's Prestige (6 wt)

Rods:
Sage 9' 8wt
Okuma Magnitude 8' 6wt
Scientific Anglers 8' 6wt
Sage 8' 4wt
Cabela's 7'-6" 4 wt


----------



## fallen513

Thanks for contributing guys. Yes, it is a little scary when you start listing all the gear you've bought. Small fortunes invested indeed. 


Crkwader, how do the A & S series of rods from Scott compare to the G series I know & love?


----------



## crkwader

fallen513 said:


> Thanks for contributing guys. Yes, it is a little scary when you start listing all the gear you've bought. Small fortunes invested indeed.
> 
> 
> Crkwader, how do the A & S series of rods from Scott compare to the G series I know & love?


Completely different animal. I love all three rods equally, but the s4 is a fast rod as listed. Not sage fast, but fast for a scott. The A3 is a super nice rod for the cash, doesn't have the quality components that the S4 or G or even the G2 have.


----------



## Empty Creel

You guys have some great gear. I'm only into year 2 of the sport.

Reels
Reddington 6wt line
Ross 3 wt line
2nd spool with 5wt line

Rods
Wild Water 9' 5-6 wt (actually not a bad rod considering the very low price)
Sage 8.5' 3 wt 
TFO 8.5' 5 wt

I'm afraid this collection will continue on and on with time ...


----------



## steelheader007

11' Switch rod 5wt TF 05 110 4 DC SWITCH 250-450 grains Mid Arbor Orvis#5

11' Switch Rod 8wt TF 08 110 4 DC SWITCH 400-600 grains LABK Orvis #5









Galvan T12 Rod will be with a CPX Reddington 9# 13'-9" Full Spey Rod


TFO 6# 9'-0" IM6 Graphite with a Mid Arbor #3


----------



## meckhardt

Rods:
Sage Flight 9' 5 wt
an older Orvis 8'3" 7 wt 

Reel:
Battenkill Mid Arbor III


----------



## Guest

9' 6wt avid with a teton tioga magnum
8' 6wt orvis green mountain with an orvis madison reel (my first outfit)
8.6 5wt sage ds with an orvis battenkill reel

9.6 redington redfly 7wt that i am trying to sell
9' 4/5 wt boo rod that was a gift.


----------



## Rooster

I can't even cast yet, but I'm building a Disco Era collection:

8' 6wt Fenwick (FF79) & Bronson Royalist
8' 7wt Fenwick (FF807) & Pflueger Medalist
7' 6wt Fenwick (FF706) & Pflueger Medalist

I'm still looking for a Fenwick FF756 and an Eagle Claw FL300-6'6

That should do me for the year, or at least until I learn to cast!


----------



## bigduck10

The Collection












Reels
2 Orvis Battenkill 3wgt 4 wgt
1 Ross 9wgt
2 Fly Start 5 wgt 6wgt
1 Cabelas Cahill 5 wgt
1 Cableas Prestige 8 wgt
1 Prism 10 wgt

Rods
1 Orvis Clearwater II 7-6 4 wgt
1 TFO 2 piece 7-6 3wgt
1 TFO 4 piece 8-5 6wgt
1 Cabelas Traditions 9ft 8wgt 
1 Scott 2 piece 9 ft 9 wgt
1 TFO Saltwater 9ft 10 Wgt
Just purchased but not shown Winston 8-6 Boron Graphite 4 wgt


----------



## steelheader007

Rooster said:


> I can't even cast yet, but I'm building a Disco Era collection:
> 
> 8' 6wt Fenwick (FF79) & Bronson Royalist
> 8' 7wt Fenwick (FF807) & Pflueger Medalist
> 7' 6wt Fenwick (FF706) & Pflueger Medalist
> 
> I'm still looking for a Fenwick FF756 and an Eagle Claw FL300-6'6
> 
> That should do me for the year, or at least until I learn to cast!


give me a PM if you like me to help you cast a little better bro when the weather breaks!


----------



## THEsportsMAN

Hardy Bros. Bamboo x2 - 
Orvis Graphite TROUT 8' - 6wt
LL Bean 5'9" 3wt
LL Bean 8'6" 5/6wt
LL Bean 9' 8wt
Wright & McGill Bamboo (size unknown)

Reels:
Medalist 8wt
Orvis Clearwater 6wt
Hardy Bros Featherlight x2 (4 and 6wt)
Orvis Madison 6wt
Orvis Battenkill 3wt


----------



## crg

4wt quarrow green country ML3 with a Ross flywater and a 7/8wt quarrow trophy stream with a pflueger summit. i use the 4wt chasing smallies and carp in the hoga, its the rod in my mouth in the pic im holding the carp in below. hardy flyline on both


----------



## Nick The Stick

im getting a wild water switch rod for steelhead. 150 bucks!!!! i know that the're good rods


----------



## WhoolyBugger

Rods

5wt orvis clearwaterII
6wt reddington custom made
6wt fenwick
8wt orvis clearwaterII

Reels

Pfluger automatic- wt unknown
Okuma 5-6wt
Orvis Battenkill mid arbor 7-8wt
Guide Series 8wt

I am in the market for a 4 or 3 wt outfit.... If anyone has one for sale or a suggestion, please chime in. 300 bucks head to toe is my spending limit.


----------



## wabi

Took the time to look over my list carefully and realized they are all graphite rods!
Ordered a Wright & McGill glass rod to fill in the blank. 
Not a high dollar rod, but I thought I'd better try glass and see how it works for me. A 7'0" 5/6 weight to try on some of the brushy streams in my area seemed to be a good place to start.


----------



## TheCream

WhoolyBugger said:


> Rods
> 
> 5wt orvis clearwaterII
> 6wt reddington custom made
> 6wt fenwick
> 8wt orvis clearwaterII
> 
> Reels
> 
> Pfluger automatic- wt unknown
> Okuma 5-6wt
> Orvis Battenkill mid arbor 7-8wt
> Guide Series 8wt
> 
> *I am in the market for a 4 or 3 wt outfit.... If anyone has one for sale or a suggestion, please chime in. 300 bucks head to toe is my spending limit*.


The last rod/reel of the 3 photos I have above is my 3wt, I love it to death. You probably would have a hair over $300 in it, but close to that number. I had less $$$ in it because I got the rod on sale and saved about $80. The rod is a St Croix Avid 7'9" 3wt, retails for around $200, the sale price I found last year about this time on BPS was $119. The reel is a BPS White River Classic, I think it was around $130. This is my setup I use on small streams in WV and it performed very well last year. I also used it on bluegills and crappies here in Ohio, and landed that big largemouth on it when opportunity presented itself.


----------



## fallen513

Hate to give away my secret, but hey...at least you're all fellow Ohio anglers... 




EBAY! I got the Abel Super 6 in platinum....for $260! The black Super 8 for less! (edit: BOTH WITH LINE!) 



Winston rods, the one I got for $130, the other for $200. 

It did take months of watching, watching, watching...but if you are willing to wait & pay attention, some amazing deals can be had on good ol' Ebay. I would especially recommend it for beginners who are tight on cash.


----------



## bigduck10

I love my 3wgt. I have fished the rod all over NY, Ohio, Pa, WV, and Virginia.
I picked up the Orvis Battenkill reel on sale late last summer at the Orvis HQ in Manchester Vt. Picked up the rod at Bass Pro in Baltimore. Rod is a TFO Signature Series 2 piece. It's great for small dry fly's. I think I used some as small as #22. 
I am picking up a new Winston boron graphite 8'6" this weekend in New York. It's a Boron IIX. I will put it to work this weekend.


----------



## Patricio

too much.


----------



## fishon

not enough yet....


----------



## Fishaholic69

8ft 3wt Bitch creek combo, 9ft 5wt tfo pro rod with orvis rocky mountain turbine reel, 9ft 5/6 wt martin beginners combo, 9ft 7wt matrix custom rod with orvis battenkill reel, and a 9ft8wt cabelas st johns combo.


----------



## fallen513

I have 2 more Abels on the way!


----------



## buckeyebrewer

Rods:
Redington CPS 9' 8wt
G.Loomis Trilogy 10' 7wt
Sage FLi 9' 6wt
Ross Essence FC 8'6" 3/4 wt.

Reels:
Lamson Velocity Hard Alox V3 w/ extra spool
Lamson Velocity Hard Alox V2 w/ 2 extra spools
Teton Tioga ULA 8-10 w/ extra spool
Ross Flycast #1


----------



## fallen513

To the top for updates...


----------



## fallen513

crkwader said:


> Reels:
> 
> Loop Evotec 3/5
> Loop Evotec 3/5
> Lamson Litespeed 2.5
> Ross Evolution 3
> Sage 2580
> 
> Rods:
> 
> Custom Winton LTX 4wt
> *Scott G 7'7" 4wt* WANNA SELL IT?!
> Scott A3 5wt
> Scott S4 6wt
> Rainforest custom 7wt
> Scott A3 11' 6wt Switch
> Redington Predator 8'3" 9wt
> 
> I've also got two custom rods in the works, an American Matrix 8' 5wt Creek Rod and a project I am calling the Pocket Rocket.
> 
> Man, I have got a small fortune alone in rods and reels. Maybe I should take out an insurance policy on it all. HA....



..................


----------



## crkwader

fallen513 said:


> ..................


I wish you would have been interested a week ago. I just sold it for $200, sorry man!


----------



## fallen513

Hehe, it's alright. I sure as hell didn't need it! I just collect the G series... sigh.


----------



## allwayzfishin

crg said:


> 4wt quarrow green country ML3 with a Ross flywater and a 7/8wt quarrow trophy stream with a pflueger summit. i use the 4wt chasing smallies and carp in the hoga, its the rod in my mouth in the pic im holding the carp in below. hardy flyline on both


nice fish man, mind if i ask what lake that is? electric only huh?


----------

